# CA dish in AK for the summer?



## MojaveJoe (Apr 10, 2005)

Iam going to Nome, AK for the summer. I would like to ship up my 322 receiver and a twin LNB dish, like the ones I use RVing here in CA. 

Is this feasible?

1) Will my 322 tuner and dish work just as well in AK, or do I need different equipment?

2) If I need to buy and use different equipment in AK, can I add the new tuner to my existing CA account for $5/mo service?

All advice and experiences welcome.
Thanx,
Joe


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Alaska and Hawaii use a different size dish (larger, especially Alaska). The programming packages are different also. Using the setup you have here in the continental US wouldn't work. The receivers in Alaska must now be MPEG 4. The 322 is MPEG 2.

The dish installation for Alaska uses a 500AK dish picking up 119 and 129 satellites. For the 110 satellite, a wing dish is required. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



MojaveJoe said:


> Iam going to Nome, AK for the summer. I would like to ship up my 322 receiver and a twin LNB dish, like the ones I use RVing here in CA.
> 
> Is this feasible?
> 
> ...


----------



## MojaveJoe (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for that input Ray.
Just as I thought.

But, if I did get all new equipment at my rental in Nome, AK, would I be able to add the tuner/receiver to my existing CA Acct, and get the service as if it were just another receiver on my present acct?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The two locations would be associated with different accounts. The accounts are setup by the address and zip code. The California account would not match the address in Alaska.

We do have a service call Snow Bird where you have 2 addresses and you can activate the account when you are at that location. You would take your receiver from one location to the other. Thanks.



MojaveJoe said:


> Thanks for that input Ray.
> Just as I thought.
> 
> But, if I did get all new equipment at my rental in Nome, AK, would I be able to add the tuner/receiver to my existing CA Acct, and get the service as if it were just another receiver on my present acct?


----------



## MojaveJoe (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Ray,
Good stuff to know.
Regards,
Joe


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome. If you have further questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



MojaveJoe said:


> Thanks Ray,
> Good stuff to know.
> Regards,
> Joe


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Ray, Couldn't he just upgrade his receiver here. Then do a dish mover to AK. Then in a few months do a dish mover back to CA..??? He really wouldn't have to do a dish mover back.. Because all the equipment will still be here.. But then go back to his locals in CA??? Thought this would be easier on him..


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With the Snow Bird account, the initial setup for the second location is handled as a Dish Mover to get the dish installed. Once there is a dish at each location, he would just take the equipment between locations and change addresses on the account when traveling between locations. He mentioned the Alaska location was a rental so I don't know if he would be at the same location each year or if this is a single excursion to Alaska. Thanks.



gokartergo said:


> Ray, Couldn't he just upgrade his receiver here. Then do a dish mover to AK. Then in a few months do a dish mover back to CA..??? He really wouldn't have to do a dish mover back.. Because all the equipment will still be here.. But then go back to his locals in CA??? Thought this would be easier on him..


----------

